# Dead Series2 TiVo, What can I do with it?



## W Auggie H (Oct 11, 2001)

I had a trusty Series2 140hr TiVo die on me a few months back. TiVo was actually very cool about it because they allowed me to transfer my lifetime service from this box to a new TiVoHD. All I had to do was buy the new TiVoHD box for $200. But now I have a dead Series2 and I am wondering if there is a way to replace the hard drive and install some other OS on the box and make it do some new non-TiVo tricks. I guess I am asking for some advice on a cool project to do with this box now. Any thoughts?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

You can put a new drive in it. DVRUpgrades has pre-formatted drives available, or if you want to DIY, they have an InstantCake image you can download and install on your own drive.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Some people have tried to make linux servers out of them but, everyone i k now says it's not worth all the trouble for the end result. IF you dont want to revive it, for yourself, sell it for parts.


----------



## luvstar99 (Aug 24, 2006)

Did you get this offer from sales or technical support? I'm in the same situation with my Tivo and technical support only offered me an exchange for my Series 2 for a new dual tuner box for $149 and I could transfer my lifetime subcription. I would prefer the HD box for $200 and to be able to transfer my lifetime subscription.



W Auggie H said:


> I had a trusty Series2 140hr TiVo die on me a few months back. TiVo was actually very cool about it because they allowed me to transfer my lifetime service from this box to a new TiVoHD. All I had to do was buy the new TiVoHD box for $200. But now I have a dead Series2 and I am wondering if there is a way to replace the hard drive and install some other OS on the box and make it do some new non-TiVo tricks. I guess I am asking for some advice on a cool project to do with this box now. Any thoughts?


----------



## luvstar99 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tivo is being a pain in the ass. They would not let me buy the HD box and transfer my lifetime.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They aren't being a pain in the tukus, they are simply following company protocol, which is to offer exchange to a similar featured unit. The Series 2 DT is the nearest they have to an older Series 2.

If you insist on a TiVo HD, go buy one and put Product Lifetime on it, then sell your old one. Its Product Lifetime will have value to someone.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

W Auggie H said:


> I had a trusty Series2 140hr TiVo die on me a few months back. TiVo was actually very cool about it because they allowed me to transfer my lifetime service from this box to a new TiVoHD. All I had to do was buy the new TiVoHD box for $200. But now I have a dead Series2 and I am wondering if there is a way to replace the hard drive and install some other OS on the box and make it do some new non-TiVo tricks. I guess I am asking for some advice on a cool project to do with this box now. Any thoughts?


Don't know how you managed that, but you got a really good deal if you didn't have to pay a huge transfer fee! I still can't believe how bad we got raped on the early S3s and the unbelievable xfer fee on top of the purchase price! Took me a long time to quit hating TiVo after that, but with nothing but big screen HD TVs in the house, I just couldn't stand the terrible picture quality of the old S2 any longer!

Anyway, this may not be a "cool" project, but I just canceled the service on my S2, took it off the network, and connected it to the STB on one of my TVs without a DVR. I leave it run in parallel - don't watch it due to the terrible picture quality (compared to HD), but I can switch to it if I need to back up in something I am watching. Not sure it is worth the constant electricity drain, but it doesn't cost me anything else. Planning to see how it works with a digital signal converter box when the free one arrives from Verizon next week.

It is an old single tuner S2, so even with two drives in it, I don't think it has any other value. I guess I should jerk the second drive out to save that extra power!


----------

